# Milchiger Überzug????



## Roeri (18. Mai 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

habe heute bei einigen meiner Kois festgestellt das sie einen leichten milchigen Überzug auf der Haut haben.
Sieht schleimig aus. Schwimmen und fressen aber alle ganz normal. Bei der schwarzen Farbe sieht man es richtig genau.
Was kann das sein????


----------



## troll20 (18. Mai 2017)

Stress oder oder oder.
Wie sind die Wasserwerte wann hast das letzte mal ein TWW gemacht? Gibt es neue Fische? Mit dem Filter alles iO?
...............


----------



## Roeri (18. Mai 2017)

Wasserwerte sind in Ordnung TWW vor  zwei Wochen Bakterien kommen  auch regelmäßig rein . Milchsäure und Aqua Dry von happy koi.


----------



## troll20 (18. Mai 2017)

Roeri schrieb:


> Wasserwerte sind in Ordnung


Und was ist bei dir in Ordnung


----------



## tosa (18. Mai 2017)

abstrich gemacht und unters Mikroskop gelegt?


----------



## Roeri (18. Mai 2017)

Habe kein Mikroskop und wüsste auch nicht wo ich das machen könnte.
Mache erstmal nen TWW nochmal.
Ph liegt bei 7
KH 4
GH 9


----------



## Michael H (18. Mai 2017)

Hallo

Haste neue Koi eingesetzt ...?


----------



## Roeri (18. Mai 2017)

Nein habe ich nicht der bestand ist der alte.


----------



## tosa (18. Mai 2017)

du hast bestimmt einen Fischtierarzt in deinem Umfeld.... ich denke da an __ Parasiten, nur dazu müßte man die mittels Mikroskop auswerten.

www.koi-rehacentrum.de


----------



## Roeri (18. Mai 2017)

Danke für für eure Hilfe.
Wie gesagt sie schwimmen fressen alles ok ab und an kippen einige etwas auf die Seite.
Morgen früh mache ich erstmal TWW.


----------



## tosa (18. Mai 2017)

TWW hilft bei Costia oder Trychodina nicht! Aber auch die Behandlung wäre komplett unterschiedlich! Von daher wäre es ein stochern im dunklen!


----------



## Alfii147 (18. Mai 2017)

Wie sehen denn deine anderen Wasserwerte (Ammonium - Nitrit - Temperatur) aus?
Deine Koi werden sich wohl etwas eingefangen haben, jetzt wo die Temperaturen steigen..

Da wird dir ein Teilwasserwechsel alleine nicht mehr helfen.
Würde hier auch mal einen Tierarzt zu Rate ziehen.

Und die Fütterung zurückfahren, damit Sie sich auf die Abwehr konzentrieren können, anstatt auf die Verdauung. 

Blind behandeln, wird hier nicht zum Erfolg führen.


----------



## Roeri (19. Mai 2017)

Das große Problem was ich habe ist der Tierarzt. Keine Ahnung wo ich den bei uns finde.
Was kostet denn so eine Untersuchung
??


----------



## tosa (19. Mai 2017)

hier kannst du dir jemanden der in deiner Nähe ist raussuchen und die Kosten direkt erfragen!

Koidocs Deutschland 


Tierärztin Kathrin Pees 
An den Tierkliniken 17 
04103 Leipzig 
0177 1908281 
http://www.koitierarzt.de/ 

Tierarztpraxis 
Dr. Frank Mutschmann 
Erich Kurz Straße 7 
10319 Berlin 
Telefon: 030 / 511 200 8 
Fax: 030 / 510 677 02 
Email: info@tierarzt-mutschmann.de 


Zierfischpraxis Jan Wolter 
Tegeler Weg 24 
10589 Berlin 
Telefon: 030-34502210 
Mobil: 0171-6851157 

Kleintierpraxis Jan __ Schneider 
Großbeerenstraße 169-171 
12277 Berlin 
030 / 290 320 92 
http://www.kleintierpraxis-schneider.com/ 


Peter Rosin 
Buchwaldzeile 27a 
14089 Berlin-Gatow 
Fon: +49 30 36282337 
Fax: +49 30 36282339 


Dr. Chr. Kloß 
Johannes-Sebastian-Bach-Str. 4 
16928 Pritzwalk 
Fon: +49 3395 301301 

Michael Granzow Tierarzt 
Hamburger Str. 49 
19348 Perleberg 
Tel.: 03876/302239 

Dr. med. vet. Henner Neuhaus- Fachtierarzt für Fische 
Lindenweg 13a 
21762 Otterndorf 
Telefon: 015779667027 
eMail: praxis@fisch-tierarzt.de 

Tierärztl. Praxis - Kleintiere (Gemeinschaftspraxis) 
Am Felde 28 
22765 Hamburg 
Tel : 040 3809648 
Fax: 040 38037727 
E-Mail dr.rueschoff@web.de 
Webseite * defekter Link entfernt * 

Tierklinik im Alstertal-Dr. Reese & Dr. Schwarz 
Stadtbahnstrasse 34 
D-22393 Hamburg 
Tel.: 040 / 63 311 311 
Fax: 040 / 63 311 333 
Email: info@tierklinik-im-alstertal.de 

Tierheilpraktikerin Kornelia Röder (Username: konny) 
Mobile Tiergesundheit 
Am Forstteich 25 
22850 Norderstedt 
Telefon: 040/30981926 
Telefax: 040/30982166 
E-Mail: kontakt@mobile-tiergesundheit.de 
http://www.mobile-tiergesundheit.de/ 

Tierärztliche Praxis 
Dr. Christoph Schubert 
Hauptstraße 29 
23669 Timmendorfer Strand 
Tel. 04503-2030 
www.timmendorfer-tierklinik.de 

Dr. Bettina Laub 
Tierärztin für Fischkrankheiten 
Schulstraße 21 
D-25358 Horst 
Fon: +49 4126 395558 
Fax: +49 4126 395560 

Tierärztliche Gemeinschaftspraxis 
Dr. Sandra Böhmer & TA Michael Kühn 
Lebensstraße 4a 
26345 Bockhorn/Grabstede 
Fon.: 04452-7700 
Fax: 04452-918384 
eMail: dr.boehmer.kuehn@t-online.de 

Dr. med. vet. Andreas Seide 
Max-Säume-Straße 34 
28327 Bremen 
Hotline: 0421 20 80 749 
Fon: 0421 47 07 77 
Fax: 0421 20 80 74 7 
email: info@koidoc-bremen.de 
web: www.koidoc-bremen.de 

Dr. med. vet. Ralf Michling 
Inhauser Str. 22 
26389 Wilhelmshaven 
Tel.:04421 773770 
Fax:04421 773771 
email: info@tierarzt-michling.de 
http://www.tierarzt-michling.de/ 

Fischpraxis Meissendorf 
Tierärztliche Praxis für Fische 
Dr. Kirsten Meyer 
Sunder Kirchweg 41 
29308 Winsen / Aller OT Meißendorf 
Tel.: 05056/6624027 
Mobil: 0176 21524649 
Fax: 05056/6624028 
www.fischpraxis-meissendorf.de 
info@fischpraxis-meissendorf.de 

Dr. Sigrid Wellhausen 
Erichstr. 16 
31785 Hameln 
Fon: +49 5151 27366 

Frau Dr. med vet Wiegand- Tripp 
Anhalter Weg 1 
33178 Borchen 
Fon: +49 5251 399999 

Dres. Susanne und Jan Schepers 
Tierärztliche Gemeinschaftspraxis 
Friedhofsweg 2 
33378 Rheda-Wiedenbrück 
Fon: +49 5242/577460 
Fax :+49 5242/577461 

Dr. Walter Schmitz 
Hungenerstr. 61a 
35423 Lich 
Fon: +49 6404 1021 
Fax: +49 170 4894074 
Web: www.koi-tierarzt.com 
eMail: dr.Schmitz-lich@t-online.de 

Dr. Gebhard Lauenstein 
Im kleinen Dorfe 8a 
38159 Vechelde-Bodenstedt 
Fon: +49 5302 3406 
Mobil: +49 172 9822700 
eMail: info@koibehandlung.de 
Web: www.dr-lauenstein.de 

Tierärztliche Praxis Ralf Schweda, Koi-Sprechstunde  
Gartenstraße 4 
38723 Seesen 
Fon: +49 5381 3085 
Fax: +49 5381 3022 
Web: www.tierrehacentrum.de 

Institut für Zoologie II Heinrich Heine Universität 
Christopchstr., Geb. 26.03, Ebene 00 
40225 Düsseldorf 
Privatdozent Dr. Günter Schmahl 
Fon.: + 49 211/8112853 
Fax: +49 211/8114499 
eMail: mehlhorn@uni-duesseldorf.de 

Dr. med. vet. Anne Christine Schleicher 
Flachsbleiche 1 
41352 Korschenbroich 
mobil: 0176-21330261 
Festnetz: 02159-8206552 
Url: www.tierazt-dr-schleicher.de 
mail info@tierarzt-dr-schleicher 

Dr. W. Hermann 
Fringsstr. 15 
41464 Neuss 
Fon: +49 2131 989971 
Fax: +49 2131 989972 

Dr. Wolfgang Göbel 
Harpener Hellweg 170 
44805 Bochum 
Fon: +49 234 232870 
Nur Stadtgebiet Bochum! 

Koi Behandlungs Zentrum 
Salzweg 1 
45527 Hattingen 
Fon: +49 2324 30301 
Web: www.k-b-z.de 


Tierarzt Michael Krah 
Osterholten 14 
46348 Raesfeld-Erle 
Fon: +49 170 3801377 
Web: www.fischdoktor.de 

Dr. Rudolf P. Busert 
Fachtierarzt für Kleintiere 
Gabelsbergerstaße 1 
46539 Dinslaken-Oberlohberg 
Telefon 02064 98083 
Telefax 02064 96595 
Dr.Busert@Freenet.de 

Kemper Martin Dr. Tierarzt Groß- und Kleintierpraxis 
Gartenstr. 10 
48691 Vreden 
Tel.: 02564 13 30 


Dr. Reinhard Rosengarten 
Sieben Quellen 10 
49124 Georgsmarienhütte 
Fon: +49 5401 44909 
Fax: +49 5401 59085 

Tierheilpraktiker Arno Seeliger 
Höhenstraße 15 
51491 Overath 
Praxis: +49 2204 9799717 
Mobil: +49 172 6076318 

Dr. Rudolf Skurka-Ballmann 
Semmelweisstraße 7 
52146 Würselen 
0170 3216013 

Thomas A. Backhaus 
Tierklinik Römische Villa 
Im Püsch (Gewerbegebiet) 
54340 Longuich 
Fon: +49 6502 9293-0 
Fax: +49 6502 9293-10 

Andis Fischheilpraxis 
Andreas Schopperth 
Burgstrasse 23a 
55583 Bad Münster a.St/ Ebernburg 
Tel./Fax 06708-4515 
Mobil 0163-9880920 
www.andis-fischheilpraxis.de 
andi@andis-fischheilpraxis.de 

Jörn Emmerich 
Krummgasse 5 
56179 Vallendar 
Fon: +49 261 9624330 
Fax: +49 261 9624331 

Frau Dr. med. vet. Jutta Etscheid (Fischkrankheiten) 
Finkenweg 16 
56564 Neuwied 
Tel.: 02631/54539 


Dr. Falk Wortberg 
Fachtierarzt für Fische 
57462 Olpe 
Telefon 01523 3593614 (mobil) 
E-Mail info@fischgesundheitsdienst.de 
Internet http://fischgesundheitsdienst.de/ 


Dr. phil. nat. Frank Reinhardt (kein Fachtierarzt, keine Verschreibung von Medis) 
Wiesbadener Straße 166 
61462 Königstein 
Tel.: 06174 / 20 33 88 
Mobil: 0170 / 83 89 280 
koi@koiprobleme.de 



Thyl Wüstenberg 
Grubenstr. 4 
66450 Bexbach 
Fon: +49 6826 91199 
Fax: +49 6826 91104 



Dr. Ottmar Funk 
Lammstr. 11 
70806 Kornwestheim 
Fon: +49 7154 182133 
Fon: +49 7154 3628 
Fax: +49 7154 182133 

Ulla-Britta Schneckenburger 
Ettlingerstr. 43 
75210 Keltern-Ellmendingen 
Fon: +49 7236 932632 
Mobil: +49 174 3876787 

Dr. med. vet. Sandra Lechleiter 
Fuhrmannstraße 4 
75305 Neuenbürg-Rotenbach 
Fon: +49 (0) 7082 94 96 98 
Fax: +49 (0) 7082 94 08 80 
Mobil +49 (0) 7082 94 96 98 

Dr.med.vet. Heiner Lamnek 
Reptilien, __ Spinnen, Fische 
Petersenstr. 2 
81477 München 
Tel. : 089-7902020 

Dr.med.vet. Julia Schwaiger 
Fachtierärztin für Fische 
Steinseestr. 32 
81671 München 
Tel. : 089-49001756  

Dr. med. vet. Werner Hoedt 
Kellerstraße 16a 
83022 Rosenheim 
Fon: +49 8031 37146 
Mobil: +49 179 7064672 

Dr. Martina Waibel 
Niedermayerstr. 38 
84028 Landshut 
Fon: +49 871 54688 
Fax: +49 871 55802 

Dr. Achim Bretzinger, Fachtierarzt für Fische 
Wittelsbacherplatz 6 
89415 Lauingen 
Hotline: 0900 5-KOIDOC (09005-564962) 
Termine: 09072-921149 
koidoc@bretzinger.de 
www.koipraxis.de 

Dr. Fritz Karbe 
Fachtierarzt für Zoo- und Wildtiere 
Praxis für exotische Haustiere 
Semmelweisstr. 19 
90482 Nürnberg 
Fon: 0911-54447320 

mobile & stationäre Heilpraxis für Koi 
Rainer Thanner 
Am Schloßberg 8 
93343 Essing 
Tel: 09447/991423 
www.koi-heilpraxis.de 
koi-heilpraxis@t-online.de 




Koidocs Österreich 


Institut für Fisch- und Bienenkunde 
Veterinärmedizinische Universität Wien 
Veterinärplatz 1 
1210 Wien 
Fon: +43 1-25077 4700 
Fax: +43 1-25077 4790 
Nur nach telefonischer Absprache 

Dr.Oliver Hochwartner 
Fachtierarzt für Fische 
Schwarzenhaidestr.41 
Fon: +43 699 12193318 

Dr.Peter Dieser 
Gupfing 2 
4772 Lambrechten 
Fon: +43 7765 523 

Dr.med. vet. Tamara Frank 
Westbahnstr.26 
5300 Hallwang 
Fon: +43 699 11473619 


Koidocs Schweiz 

Untersuchungsstelle für Fischkrankheiten 
Universität Bern / Institut f. Tierpathologie 
Laengass Str.122 
3012 Bern 
Fon: +41 31 631 2465 

Dr.med vet. Sandra Büttner u. Dr. med. vet. Matthias Escher 
Steinerenweg 23 
3214 Ulmiz 
Fon: +41 31 751 1817 und +41 79 314 3494 
Web:  www.koipraxis.ch 

Dr.med vet. Ralph Knüsel 
Tierklinik Obergrund AG 
Schlossstrasse 11 
6005 Luzern 
Fon: +41 79 820 4243 
Web: www.fishdoc.ch 

Kleintierpraxis zur Mühle 
Dr.Julika und Roger Fitzi-Rathgen 
Sonnenbergstr. 21 
9030 Abtwil 
Fon: +41 71 3112122 
Web: www.kleintierpraxiszurmuehle.ch 

Koidocs Niederlande 

Rob Heymans 
Dierenkliniek Landhorst 
Grote baan 9 
5445 PA Landhorst 
Tel: 0624881152 
Tel: 0031-624881152 (aus Deutschland)


----------



## Roeri (19. Mai 2017)

Guten morgen zusammen

habe gerade nochmal gemessen.
Wassertemperatur ist 18,5 Grad.
Phosphat ist ziemlich hoch.


----------



## Roeri (19. Mai 2017)

Danke


----------



## Roeri (19. Mai 2017)

Hallo habe soeben das Ergebnis bekommen wusste garnicht das der koi Händler das kann mit Abstrichen. 
Diagnose ist Costia habe ein Mittel bekommen FMG MIXTURE
Hoffe mal das das alles so richtig ist.
Muss mich halt auf die aussage verlassen.


----------



## tosa (19. Mai 2017)

dann bitte nicht füttern und den Teich echt stark belüften!!! mindestens die nächsten 24h besser 2-3 Tage!!!


----------



## Roeri (19. Mai 2017)

Ja das hat er mir auch gesagt Futter weglassen und Belüften.
Hoffe es klappt alles. Wann sollte man eine Besserung sehen tosa??? Soll ich bzw kann ich noch etwas tun??
Wann und wieviel Wasser wechseln??
Und danke für deine bzw eure Hilfe


----------



## tosa (19. Mai 2017)

nach 24h (so müßte eigentlich die Wirkungsdauer des FMC sein) 20% Wasserwechsel, aber kühle nicht zu sehr dabei ab! Und mit allem belüften was du hast, da gibt es jetzt kein zuviel, sondern nur ein zuwenig. bitte vorsichtig einbringen, langsam und mit Bedacht, die Fische von der Einmischstelle fernhalten! Die dürfen nicht direkt in die konzentrierte Wolke schwimmen.

FMC hat u.a. Formalin als Bestandteil, das ist eigentlich was wo man organische Stoffe mit konserviert (z.b. Gerichtsmedizin) und stark sauerstoffzehrend!


----------



## troll20 (19. Mai 2017)

Bei dem PH auch noch stark belüften  so ein sch... braucht dich keiner. Immer diese blöden paras


----------



## tosa (19. Mai 2017)

tosa schrieb:


> FMC hat u.a. Formalin als Bestandteil, das ist eigentlich was wo man organische Stoffe mit konserviert (z.b. Gerichtsmedizin) und stark sauerstoffzehrend!





troll20 schrieb:


> Bei dem PH auch noch stark belüften


ich denke bei 7-7,5 dürfte da nichts passieren. viel schlimmer ist die sauerstoffzehrung!


----------



## Roeri (19. Mai 2017)

Hallo troll

Bitte lass solch Äußerungen bin froh wenn mir hier geholfen wird.
Tosa soll ich dann also nach 24 Stunden Wasser wechseln und wie oft dann nur einmal?? Danach Filter Bakterien rein??


----------



## tosa (19. Mai 2017)

Roeri schrieb:


> soll ich dann also nach 24 Stunden Wasser wechseln und wie oft dann nur einmal?? Danach Filter Bakterien rein??


ja, einmal dürfte reichen!
Betr. der Bakterien kriegen die ordentlich einen weg, aber wenn der Filter eingelaufen ist schafft der es selbst sich zu regenerieren. Deswegen wenig füttern, dann schafft der das auch. Wichtig sind nach der Behandlung die WW Ammonium, Nitrit


----------



## Alfii147 (19. Mai 2017)

Bei einem PH von nur 7 und geringer KH, kann er ruhig gut belüften.
Damit auch ein vernünftiger Sauerstoffgehalt im Wasser ist.

Wasserwechsel wird am nächsten Tag durchgeführt, gute 20 % raus, wenn möglich temperiertes Wasser.
Normal sterben die Costia, nach einer Stunde ab.. 

Möglich wäre auch, auf 32 Grad zu erhitzen.
Dann sollten Sie auch hops gehen, aber dies ist ja in den meisten Fällen nicht machbar.
Sollte dann über 3-5 Tage gehalten werden. Führen manche bei IH durch.


----------



## Roeri (19. Mai 2017)

Hallo Alfii

soll das heißen das man nach einer Stunde schon Erfolg sehen sollte???


----------



## Alfii147 (19. Mai 2017)

Nein, dies nun nicht unbedingt.. Sie müssen sich ja von den Folgen und Co. zuerst erholen.
Nur der Parasit stirbt in kürzester Zeit ab! Meist reicht auch eine Behandlung mit Formaldehyd oder KPM.

Er lebt auch nicht lange ohne Wirt, auch hier stirbt er innerhalb kürzester Zeit ab.
Deswegen behandeln manche nur Ihre Tiere ..


----------



## Roeri (19. Mai 2017)

Aber morgen dann wasserwechsel weil auf der Beschreibung steht mal garnichts drauf.
Dann ist es 24 Stunden drin. Weil der koi Händler sagte mir erst am Dienstag Wasserwechsel .


----------



## tosa (19. Mai 2017)

http://www.koi-gehlhaar.de/koi/forum/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=13431

hier mal der Link in ein anderes Forum, ich finde zu dem Mittel auch ansonsten nichts vernünftiges. Ich kenne es nur so das nach einer FMC-Behandlung nach 24h ein Wasserwechsel gemacht wird. Aber hier scheint es anders zu sein.... bin gerade selber etwas verwirrt.


----------



## Roeri (19. Mai 2017)

Hier mal ein par Fotos so sehen zwei befallene aus.


----------



## Alfii147 (19. Mai 2017)

tosa schrieb:


> http://www.koi-gehlhaar.de/koi/forum/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=13431
> 
> hier mal der Link in ein anderes Forum, ich finde zu dem Mittel auch ansonsten nichts vernünftiges. Ich kenne es nur so das nach einer FMC-Behandlung nach 24h ein Wasserwechsel gemacht wird. Aber hier scheint es anders zu sein.... bin gerade selber etwas verwirrt.



Ist auch anderst, habe Ihm schonen einen Link geschickt, dort wurde auch FMG angewandt.
Zu diesem FMG gibt es aber nicht viele Infos, auch die Beschreibung/Anwendung ist sehr dürftig erklärt ..


----------



## troll20 (19. Mai 2017)

Roeri schrieb:


> Hallo troll
> 
> Bitte lass solch Äußerungen bin froh wenn mir hier geholfen wird.


Wenn die bedenken nicht erwünscht sind gerne doch


----------



## tosa (19. Mai 2017)

Roeri schrieb:


> Hier mal ein par Fotos so sehen zwei befallene aus.


wie schon am Telefon gesagt, dort wo die Plagegeister beissen bildet sich mehr Schleimhaut, das ergibt dann diese Symptome. Und du hast da alles richtig gemacht indem ein Abstrich gemacht wurde.


----------



## tosa (19. Mai 2017)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Zu diesem FMG gibt es aber nicht viele Infos, auch die Beschreibung/Anwendung ist sehr dürftig erklärt ..


ja, finde ich auch, normalerweise findet man über alles was, das Zeug ist irgendwie komisch....


----------



## Roeri (19. Mai 2017)

Naja ich hoffe nur das es hilft
Achso troll nicht gleich beleidigt sein


----------



## tosa (19. Mai 2017)

Roeri schrieb:


> Naja ich hoffe nur das es hilft


denke schon....


----------



## Alfii147 (19. Mai 2017)

tosa schrieb:


> ja, finde ich auch, normalerweise findet man über alles was, das Zeug ist irgendwie komisch....



Ja, auch eine komische Dosierung von 10 ml auf 360 L

Aber anscheinend hilft es: http://www.koi-live.de/ftopic11114-0-asc-30.html Seite 3, ganz unten.


----------



## Roeri (19. Mai 2017)

Danke Allfi


----------



## Alfii147 (19. Mai 2017)

Normalerweiße müssten die Hops gehen, in kürzester Zeit.
Ich würde das jetzt mal anwenden, beobachten & gut belüften.
Dann am nächsten Tag, bzw. 1 1/2 Tage später mal einen Wasserwechsel durchführen von gut 20 %, wenn möglich temperiert vom Haus abgezwackt.

Weiter belüften und beobachten und dann mal nach 2-3 Tagen deinem Händler nochmal einen Abstrich machen lassen, ob auch alles geklappt hat.
Dann haben wir alle Gewissheit!


----------



## tosa (19. Mai 2017)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Normalerweiße müssten die Hops gehen, in kürzester Zeit.
> Ich würde das jetzt mal anwenden, beobachten & gut belüften.
> Dann am nächsten Tag, bzw. 1 1/2 Tage später mal einen Wasserwechsel durchführen von gut 20 %, wenn möglich temperiert vom Haus abgezwackt.
> 
> ...



so würde ich es auch machen, mir kommt das alles sehr komisch von der Länge der Behandlung vor. Normalerweise ne Sache von einem Tag und gut ist, bei KPM von ein paar Stunden!


----------



## Alfii147 (19. Mai 2017)

Deswegen behandeln ja mehrere Ihren Bestand einzeln in einem Bad.
Da die restlichen, ohne Wirt im Bereich von 1 Stunde absterben sollen.

Aber anscheinen wirkt es.
Warten wir mal ab.


----------



## Roeri (19. Mai 2017)

Ihr macht mir Angst


----------



## Alfii147 (19. Mai 2017)

Hast du denn das Mittelchen schon angewandt?
Wenn ich mir nun Tostens Link so durchlese ... Hört sich nicht so prickelnd an!

So tragisch ist es nun auch nicht, man hat halt bisher nicht wirklich was von dem Medikament gehört. 
Bei den bekannten Sachen, weiß man halt das es wirkt..

Mach dir da jetzt erstmal keinen Kopf.


----------



## tosa (19. Mai 2017)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Hast du denn das Mittelchen schon angewandt?


ist schon drin.... ich denke mal das kriegen wir schon hin, aqua-5-dry steht parat, und Diät ist angesagt!


----------



## Roeri (19. Mai 2017)

Ja das hoffe ich wird schon werden danke euch beiden


----------



## Alfii147 (19. Mai 2017)

Ah, das Aqua 5 Dry, benutze ich auch gelegentlich.

Nun weißt du ja, wo du hin kannst, um flott einen Abstrich machen zu lassen.
Damit bist du schon mal auf der sicheren Seite, weißt somit immer gleich was Sache ist.

Hierfür müssen andere (wie ich z.B.) erst einen Tierarzt an den Teich holen.


----------



## tosa (19. Mai 2017)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Hierfür müssen andere (wie ich z.B.) erst einen Tierarzt an den Teich holen.


lesen, belesen und selber machen. Ein Mikroskop mit Fotofunktion und schon kannst du nachfragen. Bis auf Kiemenabstrich ist das nicht einmal schwer. Den traue ich mir auch nur unter Narkose des Fisches zu, und auch diese ist nicht schwer.


----------



## Roeri (19. Mai 2017)

Brauche da aber 400fache Vergrößerung oder?


----------



## tosa (19. Mai 2017)

Roeri schrieb:


> Brauche da aber 400fache Vergrößerung oder?


ich guck mal unser an, das war gar nicht mal so teuer.... Bresser ist natürlich Oberklasse.


----------



## Alfii147 (19. Mai 2017)

Roeri schrieb:


> Brauche da aber 400fache Vergrößerung oder?


Ja bei Costia.

Abstrich an der Haut, habe ich schon mal durchgeführt (ohne Narkose). Habe ich aber an meinen alten klump Mikro nichts gesehen.
Kiemen müsste man sich rantasten, dann auf jeden Fall mit leichter Betäubung, anderweitig würde ich mich da nicht dran trauen.

Fehlt nur ein geeignetes Mikroskop.
Aber ich kenne mich, deswegen mache ich dies nicht.

Bin dann die ganze Zeit am rum suchen..


----------



## Roeri (19. Mai 2017)

So geht es mir ja dann auch bloß.


----------



## Alfii147 (19. Mai 2017)

Deswegen halte ich mich davon fern, weil ich kenne mich, sollte irgendwas mal komisch sein usw.
Wird dann kontrolliert und dies dann wohl immer unnötig.

Ich hatte bisher keinen Nennenswerten Probleme, außer einen leichten Befall von H & KW, der eigentlich nicht mal hätte behandelt werden müssen. Bin ich sehr froh darüber!
Lasse die Fische 2 mal jährlich checken, das reicht.
Nächstes Jahr, wenn die neuen kommen bzw. einziehen lass ich den Doc halt ein zusätzliches mal antanzen 
Dann ist das Gewissen beruhigt.


----------



## Roeri (19. Mai 2017)

Naja mal schauen was mich morgen früh erwartet


----------



## tosa (19. Mai 2017)

Roeri schrieb:


> Naja mal schauen was mich morgen früh erwartet


wird schon, hat sich heute doch schon gut angehört


----------



## Alfii147 (19. Mai 2017)

Roeri schrieb:


> Naja mal schauen was mich morgen früh erwartet



Schaust du vor der Nachtruhe nicht nochmal raus ?


----------



## Roeri (19. Mai 2017)

War ich vor zehn Minuten mit Schirm und Taschenlampe


----------



## Roeri (19. Mai 2017)

So ich werde morgen früh berichten


----------



## Roeri (20. Mai 2017)

Guten Morgen zusammen

war gerade Werte prüfen also Ph 7,5
Nitrit 0,1
Ammonium 0,1
Fische schwammen ganz munter rum.


----------



## tosa (20. Mai 2017)

super, danke, bitte an die Diät denken!


----------



## Roeri (20. Mai 2017)

Jetzt ist erstmal hungern angesagt.
Haben sich total beruhigt gegenüber gestern sieht das schwimmen entspannt aus


----------



## Alfii147 (20. Mai 2017)

Na wie ist der Stand der Dinge?


----------



## Roeri (21. Mai 2017)

Guten morgen

es wird immer besser werte sind stabil und so langsam erholen sie sich.


----------



## tosa (21. Mai 2017)

hört sich gut an, wo stabilisieren sich die Werte?


----------



## Roeri (21. Mai 2017)

Mit stabilisieren meine ich keine Veränderungen also alles im grünen


----------



## Alfii147 (21. Mai 2017)

Schön zu hören!


----------

